# Dependent Visa for a single Dependent parent



## eragon85 (Jan 28, 2013)

Hello,

I apologize if this question has already been asked by someone else. I want to relocate to Canada and i can get a work permit. I can take my Wife with me, but my mom directly depends on me, can i also take her on Dependent visa? Any help in this matter is greatly appreciated.

Thanks


----------



## Liam(at)Large (Sep 2, 2012)

Short answer, No.

There is a way for PRs and citizens to sponsor parents and grandparents, but, the program is currently closed.


----------

